# What makes you choose a site?



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Just pondering on other posts re CC sites, CLs etc etc and wondered what makes everyone choose a site.
Ours (in priority order):
Easy access to the place we want to visit - we like to leave the MH on site and walk, use public transport so this is the first and most important priority unless its a one night stop when it doesn't matter so much.
Hardstanding - our van gets bogged down if there's half a teaspoon of rain/mud.
Electricity - unless its an overnight only
Price - if all the above are good price will still come in to it if its ridiculous although we don't mind paying for easy access to major cities if we really want to see them.

So - what's your first priority.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

A good site for us is a five van site (dont do club sites) that is 10 quid or under, don't need electric most of the time so don't like bundled prices, must be good transport nearby and walks from site, and most importantly, must have a good pub cos it's thirsty work this camping lark.  

Steve


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Sites*

As above but without children or deaf or inconsiderate people with radios / televisions blaring, generators or BBQ's smoking in our direction. In short a CL where we are well spaced away from others, or on our own. Antisocial, I know, but I don't want to be social on other peoples terms. We don't inflict these disturbances on others so we don't want them inflicted on us. Not being rude, it's just we like to keep ourselves to ourselves.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Much the same as your stephandjohn.
peedee


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd like to use CLs,CSs more but often they arent in the places I want to go or they don't have hardstandin.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

StephandJohn said:


> Just pondering on other posts re CC sites, CLs etc etc and wondered what makes everyone choose a site.
> Ours (in priority order):
> Easy access to the place we want to visit - we like to leave the MH on site and walk, use public transport so this is the first and most important priority unless its a one night stop when it doesn't matter so much.
> Hardstanding - our van gets bogged down if there's half a teaspoon of rain/mud.
> ...


Quiet CL's near to cycle trails and a good pub with good bar food reasonably priced. 
When in France the aires and quiet municipals are ideal.

Terry


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi StephandJohn, much the same as you said, although I have to admit as an ex Warden for the CC we use our free pass whenever possible :roll: :roll: . However when abroad we prefer Aires etc most of the time, but don't go in for wild camping. Always too worried the van might not be there or in one piece when we get back from a walk. Not really conducive to relaxed touring for us.

Mind you, if the CC opened some sites outside the UK..............!

Gary.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Like to find a site which has a dog walk, somewhere quiet and not to far away from where we plan to visit. Prefer hard standings unless there is a drought on.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Aires and municipal sites in France, sostas in Italy etc are great We hardly ever use bigger sites when we are outside the Uk although, again, if a bigger commercial site is where we want to visit we'd use it.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We only ever use a Site if it has these words preceding it 'Temporary Holiday'. :wink:


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Haven't tried a temporary holiday yet but am going to have a look at some this year. However, the hardstanding need seems to be a problem on the ones I've looked at so far. I know I probably sound paranoid by now but we've been towed off so often that I probably am!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

StephandJohn said:


> Haven't tried a temporary holiday yet but am going to have a look at some this year. However, the hardstanding need seems to be a problem on the ones I've looked at so far. I know I probably sound paranoid by now but we've been towed off so often that I probably am!


I think many of the ones earlier in the year will be very iffy due to the ground conditions. If the meet is on farmland, the Farmer usually agrees to put a Tractor at the Stewards disposal.

Watch out for them at regular campsites, schools, garden centres etc. they should be fine.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I like variation. So if I have been wilding a campsite with wifi/ehu is tempting. And after a camp site it's nice to wild again.

But when I visit a campsite

Quiet
Wifi
EHU
Some fun like minigolf, beach/pool or a short walk to the town centre.


----------



## Diydave (Nov 25, 2012)

I know a cracking little CL at Barmston East yorks, adults only, fishing pond with plenty of Tench, well spaced out pitches, fresh eggs, and Fresh salad grown in the Poly tunnel throughout summer.... I think it's called Rectory farm, (01262 469396) :wink:


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

First priority - its in France


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Prefer site with lake or by river as we both like our fishing but must also be near public transport as wife is lethal if she rides her bike on the roads. Also have enjoyed C&CC temporary holiday sites


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Really prefer Aires in France/Spain or wildcamping. If we are wildcamping we tend to try and be on a beach or river/lake side. We don't tend to stay very long so electric hook ups are not a requirement (but if we have one then we use every electrical appliance we own). Our last trip was during October/November in France so we looked for Aires close to cities or historic towns. Don't normally need hard standing but after getting bogged down once in the UK I get a bit paranoid if the area is wet.
We must be a bit anti social as we don't like packed areas and are more than happy to be on our own. 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Try to avoid campsites at all costs but use a lot of cl's in the uk.

Priorities are

Cost

Location. Prefer to be in the middle of nowhere as we have bikes and a scooter

That's it rally. The quieter the better and the less faculties the better


----------

